# conduit run



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

No. That's a myth. 

Unless you need them for conductor support in a riser app but that's a different story.


----------



## local134gt (Dec 24, 2008)

360 degrees


----------



## Ice5884 (Jun 5, 2012)

Is that on a straight run


----------



## john120/240 (May 28, 2010)

If using a fish tape, your conduit run should be 5 ft shorter than your fish tape.
If you are using jet line with vaccum or compressed air no maximum length
other than how long is your spool of wire ?


----------



## sparkitright (Jan 27, 2013)

Ice5884 said:


> Is there a max distance you can run EMT without using a junction box


hundred feet max


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

sparkitright said:


> hundred feet max


code reference please


----------



## sparkitright (Jan 27, 2013)

ampman said:


> code reference please


its called a pull box.....code book not with me ill look it up when i get home..


----------



## FlatRateGator (Feb 13, 2013)

sparkitright said:


> its called a pull box.....code book not with me ill look it up when i get home..


If the Code book you speak of happens to be the NEC, you aren't going to find it. The NEC doesn't list a maximum distance, only maximum degrees of bend.


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

sparkitright said:


> its called a pull box.....code book not with me ill look it up when i get home..


Your gonna be looking for a long time.


----------



## sparkitright (Jan 27, 2013)

Bbsound said:


> Your gonna be looking for a long time.


inspectors in atlanta will fail you if you have over 100 feet of strait run emt without a pull box within every 100 feet.... ethic code i guess...


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

sparkitright said:


> inspectors in atlanta will fail you if you have over 100 feet of strait run emt without a pull box within every 100 feet.... ethic code i guess...


What code reference did the ahj put on the inspection card? Or is this something you were just told?


----------



## local134gt (Dec 24, 2008)

sparkitright said:


> inspectors in atlanta will fail you if you have over 100 feet of strait run emt without a pull box within every 100 feet.... ethic code i guess...


What about underground runs?


----------



## FlatRateGator (Feb 13, 2013)

On any job that has failed that I have seen in the MODERN world, inspectors cite a code passage. 

Other inspectors that I deal with that try to pull a fast one and start babbling fake codes get bitch slapped by a fat dose of knowledge quick like.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

sparkitright said:


> inspectors in atlanta will fail you if you have over 100 feet of strait run emt without a pull box within every 100 feet.... ethic code i guess...


And I thought Chicago was goofy & unethical. 
Atlanta sounds worse.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

sparkitright said:


> its called a pull box.....code book not with me ill look it up when i get home..


Good luck with that. :thumbsup:


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Come on now fellas. This is the tard that asked why he only got 120 when he connected the "white and the bear" wire on the receptacle. Its cletis probably


----------



## sparkitright (Jan 27, 2013)

FlatRateGator said:


> On any job that has failed that I have seen in the MODERN world, inspectors cite a code passage.
> 
> Other inspectors that I deal with that try to pull a fast one and start babbling fake codes get bitch slapped by a fat dose of knowledge quick like.


yea and then they will pull out there measuring tapes and ladders flashlights and nutdrivers on your ass


----------



## FlatRateGator (Feb 13, 2013)

sparkitright said:


> yea and then they will pull out there measuring tapes and ladders flashlights and nutdrivers on your ass


And do what? Find a legal install? Of course if you lay down and take it they will try. But one thing I know is that most inspectors became inspectors because they are too lazy to be electricians, so they won't do too much nutdriving.


----------



## sparkitright (Jan 27, 2013)

FlatRateGator said:


> And do what? Find a legal install? Of course if you lay down and take it they will try. But one thing I know is that most inspectors became inspectors because they are too lazy to be electricians, so they won't do too much nutdriving.


they might challenge the words shall not and may not... difference in NEC code book


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

sparkitright said:


> yea and then they will pull out there measuring tapes and ladders flashlights and nutdrivers on your ass


I rarely wonder about things like this, but what would a nutdriver have to do with your ass?

Does that just seem odd to anyone else or is that just me?

To the OP - there is no max distance for a conduit run between access points. Common sense would indicate some limits but the code book does not.


----------



## sparkitright (Jan 27, 2013)

eejack said:


> I rarely wonder about things like this, but what would a nutdriver have to do with your ass?
> 
> Does that just seem odd to anyone else or is that just me?
> 
> To the OP - there is no max distance for a conduit run between access points. Common sense would indicate some limits but the code book does not.


yea it might sound odd to you becuz when the inspector shows up in the building the foreman tells you to shut up and go hide somewhere. and hope to GOD the inspector does not take a closer look into your recent work.hahahahaha forget a 10in1 we going for the nutdriver... EMT PIPE there is a distance of 100feet max or your going to have a stressfull pull


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

I have alway been told here that a pull box was needed every 100'
I never looked for a code reference. I will look through the county code amendments when I get a chance.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

I doubt there anything in the code saying you can't pull 4 750s through 360* of bends on a 500 ft underground run between the pull points. Just because something isn't in the code book doesn't mean it shouldn't be done. Some jobs prohibit no more than 3 turns between pull points and 200 ft. 

EMT? in my opinion: a c-condulet every 200 ft max.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

sparkitright said:


> yea it might sound odd to you becuz when the inspector shows up in the building the foreman tells you to shut up and go hide somewhere. and hope to GOD the inspector does not take a closer look into your recent work.hahahahaha forget a 10in1 we going for the nutdriver... EMT PIPE there is a distance of 100feet max or your going to have a stressfull pull


C:whistling2:LE:whistling2:T:whistling2:IS


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

sparkitright said:


> inspectors in atlanta will fail you if you have over 100 feet of strait run emt without a pull box within every 100 feet.... ethic code i guess...


Huh ? Your inspectors must also work for Austin or Hoffman I guess ?


----------



## local134gt (Dec 24, 2008)

sparkitright said:


> EMT PIPE there is a distance of 100feet max or your going to have a stressfull pull


Your shot! It's the number and type of bends more so than the length of pipe that matters. 

If you can't pull more than 100' of properly ran pipe without crying about it you need to start eating your Wheaties.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

sparkitright said:


> ....EMT PIPE there is a distance of 100feet max or your going to have a stressfull pull













We can always reference this thread and our stress will instantly diminish.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

sparkitright said:


> its called a pull box.....code book not with me ill look it up when i get home..


pull box i'll be sure to write that down , have you ever climbed stone mountain


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

I've worked at an iron mountain subsidiary


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

sparkitright said:


> yea it might sound odd to you becuz when the inspector shows up in the building the foreman tells you to shut up and go hide somewhere. and hope to GOD the inspector does not take a closer look into your recent work.hahahahaha forget a 10in1 we going for the nutdriver... EMT PIPE there is a distance of 100feet max or your going to have a stressfull pull


Buddy there is no such code. Now, as a rule of thumb, it IS a good idea. I agree. BUT IT IS NOT A CODE AND NO INSPECTOR CAN MAKE YOU DO IT. Period.

I spent almost my entire electrical career working in or around Atlanta, and it is not a code and not enforceable. Not in the NEC and not ATL. Like I said, it IS a good idea to put pull boxes in, but that is all it is, an idea. Inspectors cannot enforce rules that aren't written. Sure they try. But if you don't bitch out and stand your ground, they'll go away.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

sparkitright said:


> yea it might sound odd to you becuz when the inspector shows up in the building the foreman tells you to shut up and go hide somewhere. and hope to GOD the inspector does not take a closer look into your recent work.hahahahaha forget a 10in1 we going for the nutdriver... EMT PIPE there is a distance of 100feet max or your going to have a stressfull pull


I don't even know what this means, but I do know that there are at least 3 different nut drivers integrated into an 11 in 1.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

sparkitright said:


> its called a pull box.....code book not with me ill look it up when i get home..


you home yet? i want to see this and maybe learn something


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Ice5884 said:


> Is there a max distance you can run EMT without using a junction box


24,901 miles. That'll get you about 360 degrees of bend, too.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

sparkitright;932118 said:


> EMT PIPE there is a distance of 100feet max or your going to have a stressfull pull


You don't do much pipe work do you?


We routinely exceed that.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

erics37 said:


> 24,901 miles. That'll get you about 360 degrees of bend, too.


I want my royalties on that line, I used it long ago.


----------



## local134gt (Dec 24, 2008)

BBQ said:


> I want my royalties on that line, I used it long ago.


He'll give you a cut of each thanks he gets on that post.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

local134gt said:


> He'll give you a cut of each thanks he gets on that post.


:thumbup:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

BBQ said:


> I want my royalties on that line, I used it long ago.


Screw you, it's public domain now :whistling2:


----------



## Fibes (Feb 18, 2010)

BBQ said:


> You don't do electrical work do you?


Fixed it for you


----------



## Fibes (Feb 18, 2010)

sparkitright said:


> EMT PIPE there is a distance of 100feet max or your going to have a stressfull pull


 Are you in a direct ignorance competition with Fetus?


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

BBQ said:


> erics37 said:
> 
> 
> > 24,901 miles. That'll get you about 360 degrees of bend, too.
> ...



I want that scrap wire after you find out your 2 ft short!!


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

uconduit said:


> I want that scrap wire after you find out your 2 ft short!!


We'll just chop a couple feet off Mt. Everest, that'll give us some more slack in the pipe.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

erics37 said:


> We'll just chop a couple feet off Mt. Everest, that'll give us some more slack in the pipe.


Only a green apprentice would run a pipe over the world's tallest mountain, when he could just shift it one way or the other and avoid it completely:laughing:

Then again, I probably would have completely wasted my time bending an awesome 3-point saddle over it instead.


----------



## GatewaySparky (Jul 23, 2010)

The desalinization plant in Australia that was under construction has a conduit set that is 30 miles long continuous. It takes its power from Sydney (I think) where it is cheap and uses it at the coast. :thumbsup:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

GatewaySparky said:


> The desalinization plant in Australia that was under construction has a conduit set that is 30 miles long continuous. It takes its power from Sydney (I think) where it is cheap and uses it at the coast. :thumbsup:


Probably takes a jackhammer compressor to blow a mouse through that :laughing:


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

i know a guy who put i run together for a phone line at a military site in illinois. it was 3/4 rigid and very very long with way more than 360 degrees of bends. no junction boxes and the couplings were welded after completion. might have been for a general maybe


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> i know a guy who put i run together for a phone line at a military site in illinois. it was 3/4 rigid and very very long with way more than 360 degrees of bends. no junction boxes and the couplings were welded after completion. might have been for a general maybe


Very likely done to comply with Mil specs for TEMPEST http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tempest_(codename)


We have done a couple of jobs for the government that had to comply with some very odd specifications. It all has to do with preventing eavesdropping.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

BBQ said:


> Very likely done to comply with Mil specs for TEMPEST http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tempest_(codename)
> 
> 
> We have done a couple of jobs for the government that had to comply with some very odd specifications. It all has to do with preventing eavesdropping.


very cool:thumbsup:


----------

